
A guide for amateurs pen testers to practice ethical hacking - Osmanski
https://github.com/SundownDEV/hacker-roadmap
======
0Katlin0
MacOS is still an UNIX system so that's fine. Windows is the worst.

------
Alex__4
“Linux is the best operating system to practice ethical hacking.”

Cries in MacOS

